# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Guzek pod lewa pachą

## jaraez

Witam. W poniedziałek wyczułem guzka pod lewą pachą pod skórą, nie boli, nie przemieszcza się. Z tym, że od dzisiaj skóra w miejscu gdzie znajduje się ta "kulka" zrobiła się czerwona. Co to może być i co mogło to wywołać?

----------


## Karaoke

To zapewne węzeł chłonny. Przechodziłeś może ostatnio infekcję ?

----------


## jaraez

Nie, od dłuższego czasu nie miałem żadnych problemów zdrowotnych.

----------


## Karaoke

Może uczuliłeś się na dezodorant, stosujesz jakieś nowe kosmetyki ?

----------


## jaraez

Również nie. Używam Dove i nigdy nie było z nim żadnych przygód.

----------

